# Will my Tom Tom work in a US Hire car?



## hendo (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm taking a drive in the US soon.

I'm assuming my Tom Tom will be fine at finding the satellites and will be cool if I pop the maps in, but will the voltage be the same from the cigar lighter power output?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

not sure, but you can hire tom toms with the hire car,  shirley


----------



## hendo (Aug 21, 2009)

aye but they cost as much as a new one.

I know. I'll ask Tom Tom!


----------



## subversplat (Aug 21, 2009)

12v is standard fag lighter output across the world. Most small gadget mains chargers are 100 to 240v too, so it's just the pin arrangement.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes, but it'll take you to places in the UK.

Mornington Crescent.


----------



## hendo (Aug 21, 2009)

subversplat said:


> 12v is standard fag lighter output across the world. Most small gadget mains chargers are 100 to 240v too, so it's just the pin arrangement.



Thanks


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2009)

hendo said:


> Thanks



I'd check anyway

Just to be sure


----------



## Random (Aug 21, 2009)

a tom tom is a drum used by a group genocided by the USA state.  Are you taking the piss?  Disgusting scum


----------



## Space Girl (Aug 31, 2009)

we used our over in the US last week and it was fine - tomtom are also selling map downloads cheap at the mo too


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 31, 2009)

hendo said:


> I'm taking a drive in the US soon.
> 
> I'm assuming my Tom Tom will be fine at finding the satellites and will be cool if I pop the maps in, but will the voltage be the same from the cigar lighter power output?



A friend of mine just got back from Italy. They took a GPS device like that with them. It worked just fine plugged into the lighter of the car they were driving.

It was an Audi. One thing to consider: just because the wiring of houses is different, I can't see Audi or whomever, changing the voltage in the cigarette lighters of cars to be shipped to NA, or Japan etc.


----------



## subversplat (Aug 31, 2009)

In your _face_ sojourner 

If I say it'll work, it'll work


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 31, 2009)

Another friend used one in France last year that they bought here. It's pretty common now for people who go to Europe and rent cars there.


----------



## hendo (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks all, so excited about this trip


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2009)

hendo said:


> Thanks all, so excited about this trip



where will you be driving? 

<is excited too>


----------

